# Laptop onboard sound not recognized [Solved (Finally!)]

## Wonderwill

I have a Toshiba Tecra 750cdm which I am going to use as a portable multimedia/game player. I already have gentoo installed and everything, even mplayer. To find the sound driver I need for the onboard sound, I googled my laptop and found the specs: 

Model name/No. Tecra 750CDM / PA1259U-xx  

Processor Pentium 233Mhz  

Memory(MAX) 32/160  

HDD 5.1  

Display 13.3TFT Active Matrix 1600x1200  

Display controller S3 Virge Mx3D(=86C260)  

Video RAM 4MB  

Sound Yamaha3D OPL3-SA3  

PC Card controller x2  

IrDA IrDA1.1:4Mbps  

USB x2  

Modem K56Flex  

Last update 12-06-2002  

I tried lspci, but it definitely isn't listed. I don't get any sound output from anything. I'm sure the sound does work, at least it did with windows 98 previously. No alsa drivers or anything can be found for my sound, but I don't know how to recognise it with gentoo anyway. Oh, and yes I did try all these options with the BIOS setting for onboard sound enabled and disabled. This laptop is unuseable until we get this worked out.Last edited by Wonderwill on Sun Oct 28, 2007 10:05 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## di1bert

Have you tried updating your PCI ID's with update-pciids ?

If not, do that and then paste the output from lspci here so we can at least see

what card you have.

It should be supported, although you could check the Alsa card matrix

HTH

-m

----------

## Wonderwill

Here it is, after update-pciids:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems CPU to PCI bridge (rev 2c)

00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC97 (rev 03)

00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC97 (rev 03)

00:03.0 ISA bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 060e (rev 03)

00:04.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. ViRGE/MX (rev 06)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0609 (rev 04)

00:0a.0 Communication controller: Toshiba America Info Systems FIR Port (rev 14)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 01)

00:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Toshiba America Info Systems Tecra Video Capture device (rev 04)

00:0d.0 Multimedia controller: Toshiba America Info Systems DVD Decoder card (Version 2) (rev 02)

01:01.0 SCSI storage controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 53c974 [PCscsi] (rev 10)

01:04.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC95 (rev 87)

01:04.1 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC95 (rev 87)

01:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21140 [FasterNet] (rev 22)
```

As I already said, the sound is onboard, and is not recognized as hardware under linux. I did a little searching and found it, pasted in my first post. It isnt listed in the alsa card matrix either, at least i couldn't find it.

----------

## Pithlit

Silly though... are you sure it isn't an ISA card? Because usualy... it is. I don't think I ever seen the Yamaga OPL3 SA# chips on a PCI card.

```
emerge isapnptools
```

I'd say, on a very quick note and without giving it much thought - I'm busy with fixing my system, you'd want isapnp and opl3 support enabled in the kernel and it should work.

```
modprobe opl3sa2
```

*edit*

Went though the kernel config:

Device Drivers -> Sound -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture -> ISA Cards -> Yamaha OPL3-SA2/SA3 (NEW)

Build it as a module if you want to modprobe it... otherwise just compile it in.

----------

## Wonderwill

It probably is! I didn't think lspci would ever show it. I'll  try what you said, although I have no idea what ISA is. Is it just an older versioin of PCI? I'm just going to compile it in. Thanks!!!

edit: compiling now, we'll see if this is still an issue when it's doneLast edited by Wonderwill on Tue Oct 09, 2007 11:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pithlit

Older version of PCI... well I guess you could put it that way. And yes... it should've died off a long time ago. Glad to be of help.

----------

## Wonderwill

KK I did everything you said but couldn't get it to work. Mplayer still says: No audio device. Is there anything else I need to do to get alsa working??? How can I check to see all the ISA cards installed in my system? Kind of like a lspci for isa cards...

----------

## Pithlit

Actally... your card is there on the alsa page.You just need to read up.    :Very Happy: 

Also this is helpfull. But please avoid enabling OSS in the kernel. Alsa-oss package does that for you.

You, of course, did emerge isapnptools. And you did read Gentoo Alsa Guide and Gentoo Wiki Alsa HOWTO. Right? *please say yes and pretend there was some other silly problem... like you forgot to modprobe   :Laughing: *

Good luck on your ventures

(excuse the silly joke up there, not intended in a bad way)

----------

## Wonderwill

 *Pithlit wrote:*   

> Actally... your card is there on the alsa page.You just need to read up.   
> 
> Also this is helpfull. But please avoid enabling OSS in the kernel. Alsa-oss package does that for you.
> 
> You, of course, did emerge isapnptools. And you did read Gentoo Alsa Guide and Gentoo Wiki Alsa HOWTO. Right? *please say yes and pretend there was some other silly problem... like you forgot to modprobe  *
> ...

 

Actually I did look over the Gentoo alsa guide, but couldn't find the driver that you so easily did. I never did see the gento wiki alsa howto, though.   :Embarassed:   Lol I tried modprobe even but didn't do anything else so it was useless.

----------

## Pithlit

That was a joke... I had problems with alsa before so   :Razz:  Anyway... I hope you can figure out your steps from all of that. Sometimes the info you need isn't just straightforward but you have to waddle through a few sources and combine bits and pieces from each to get a working whole.

----------

## Wonderwill

I know, I was just stating what I actually did.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Wonderwill

I'm still having a problem. I followed the gentoo linux alsa guide up until the alsamixer part. I followed all the instructions and it still doesn't work.

Also, the alsa card matrix page doesn't make any sense. Many of the commands don't work, such as: 

```
./configure 

cp /downloads/alsa-*

bunzip2 alsa-driver-xxx
```

I tried 

```
#cat /proc/asound/cards
```

and all it says is

```
--- no soundcards ---
```

How am I supposed to do this? I even emerged all the modules that would work on the other forum link you sent me, although it says to allow oss in the kernel, contradicting you. Are there any logical step by step instructions???

----------

## Wonderwill

On top of that, I can't even modprobe the module op13sa2 even though it's listed in lsmod. What does this mean?

----------

## Wonderwill

Hey I really need help on this. I wanted to get this fixed before the weekend is over, but that may not be an option now. Please would someone just guide me through some of this and get me headed in the right direction? I just need some clarification on which of these manuals to follow word for word, and what parts to disregard. So far I feel like I've screwed up everything and may need a fresh start at getting ALSA to actually work.

For example, the other guy said to emerge alsa-header, which isn't listed on the wiki. He also says to select some oss options in the kernel that don't show up when I check, and also Pithlit said not to do any of the oss options. Arrg....  :Confused:   :Sad: 

----------

## Wonderwill

bump

----------

## Wonderwill

Another bump.   :Smile: 

----------

## Wonderwill

OK guys. Seriously. Is anyone going to follow up on this dilemma? Because I still have a laptop without sound.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:   :Sad: 

Thanks to whoever reads this and decides to help me out.

----------

## misterbob05

if you boot the live cd do you have sound???

if you can do you can look to see which module its loading to get your sound working

----------

## Wonderwill

 *misterbob05 wrote:*   

> if you boot the live cd do you have sound???
> 
> if you can do you can look to see which module its loading to get your sound working

 

I can't boot the live cd, just the minimal, due to hardware requirements. Is there a way to test the sound with the minimal cd???

----------

## Wonderwill

Also, does lsmod list all available modules, or all currently loaded modules?

----------

## Wonderwill

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  :?bump

Uhhh...thanks for suggesting something then totally ingoring my replies...  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Wonderwill wrote:*   

> Are there any logical step by step instructions???

 

Yes - wiki article.

Use kamikaze-sources, to have the latest ALSA in-kernel.

----------

## Wonderwill

OK thanks! This is where I'm stuck now:

First check that the newly-compiled kernel is the current kernel: 

uname -a

Check the exact time and date shown by uname -a, against the time and date of: 

ls -l /usr/src/linux/System.map

If the times do not match exactly, then fix it.

As you may suspect, mine do not match. None of the options listed work, either.

Upon starting alsasound, I get this error: 

```
ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers
```

But when I boot up, it says: 

```
unable to load module snd_opl3_sa2
```

Also, no sound cards are detected by pnp dump or

```
cat /proc/asound/cards

```

This:

```
ls -l /dev/dsp

```

results in:

```
No such file or directory
```

I am going insane because none of these guides make any sense!!! How do I check within Gentoo to see what card I have in the first place???

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Wonderwill wrote:*   

> As you may suspect, mine do not match.

 

Then you are not using the kernel that you should be using. Check your /boot directory.

What can I say. Gentoo is not for beginners. You're expected to know how to set up Grub. The article can't tell you everything there possibly is to know, otherwise it would be so long and boring that no-one would ever read it.

----------

## Pithlit

OK... take a couple steps back and start over. Get a new kernel, configure it so it works for you and for pete's sake dont usre the kernel alsa modules. Do as the Guide/Wiki says. Get the module from alsa-driver. IF that doesn't work out then come back here. But it will work out as long as you fillow the guide/wiki. You DO NOT need to bother with the instructions from the alsa homepage since the portage will do that for you. So... steps to take in a short version (guide will tell you the long one):

1.) get the fresh kernel sources and configure it as stated in the alsa gude.

2.) do not include alsa modules in the kernel - worst thing (and expected) is your sound failing

3.) edit your make.conf as said in the guide

4.) emerge the alsa stuff as said in the guide

5.) edit your configs as said in the guide

Please don't forget to update your bootloader after you compile your new kernel, don't forget to copy it over to your /boot either.

P.S. Gentoo is my first linux distro... don't go saying around it's not for noobs   :Very Happy:  Even my wife (that never installed a single thing in her life before, or done anything else with a comp for that matter) got her comp fully working by just following the gentoo guides.

----------

## padoor

Tecra 750CDM  

Model name/No. Tecra 750CDM / PA1259U-xx  

Processor Pentium 233Mhz  

Memory(MAX) 32/160  

HDD 5.1  

Display Display 13.3TFT Active Matrix 1600x1200  

Display controller S3 Virege Mx3D(=86C260)  

Video RAM 4MB  

Sound Yamaya3D OPL3-SA3  

PC Card controller x2  

IrDA IrDA1.1:4Mbps  

USB x2  

Modem K56Flex  

Last update 12-06-2002  

this specification sheet i found in toshiba site. i am using tecra 9000 i use the intel ali module for sound and ac97

in my laptop it has yamaha chip builtin sound . no seperate card. i had no problem in getting sound.

in windows the sound works?

with the above hardware you are able to boot up gentoo . that itself is very good. i mean memory of 32/160

have you enabled the 2 toshiba laptop support in kernel config?

also emerge toshiba-utils

now lspci should show you what sound you have to select in kernel config.

have a look at this toshiba site http://linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/eng/download.htm

also i would use a pclinuxos2007 livecd to boot from cd so it would find your internal sound chip.

if you dont have the cd you can down load the iso and burn image of it. it is a full system by itself.

with that you can find most problems and solve them , in your gentoo installation.

----------

## Wonderwill

 *Quote:*   

> Please don't forget to update your bootloader after you compile your new kernel, don't forget to copy it over to your /boot either. 

 

OK thanks for the complete explanation! Now all I need to know is how to get rid of all the other kernels listed when I type 

```
cd /usr/src 

ls -l
```

It shows gentoo-2.6.22-r5 and gentoo-2.6.22-r8 and some other one. I don't know which one to keep!Last edited by Wonderwill on Tue Oct 23, 2007 10:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wonderwill

 *padoor wrote:*   

>  i am using tecra 9000 i use the intel ali module for sound and ac97
> 
> in my laptop it has yamaha chip builtin sound . no seperate card. i had no problem in getting sound. Really? Without the yamaha driver??? Are you saying I should just forget what everyone else is saying and use the ac97 and intel ali module and the sound will work? That would be nice, but might need a whole other thread of troubleshooting 
> 
> in windows the sound works? Yes, it used to have windows 98 and believe me, it worked.
> ...

 

----------

## Pithlit

 *Wonderwill wrote:*   

> OK thanks for the complete explanation! Now all I need to know is how to get rid of all the other kernels listed when I type 
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src 
> 
> ...

 

Rule of thumb... always keep the higher versions as they tend to be better. So:

```
emerge -C =gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r5
```

then check the folder:

```
ls -l /usr/src
```

which should show something like *Quote:*   

> # ls -l /usr/src/
> 
> total 140
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 131594 Sep 27 23:46 dsdt_table.h
> ...

 You can see that /usr/src/linux is pointing to /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/ (which effectively means it's a symlink). You do kernel configs _within_ the /usr/src/linux folder. BTW all this is covered in the guide and explaind pretty non-geeky.

BTW padoor - Yamaha YMF753 is PCI (on your tecra9000), OPL3 is ISA - as stated before. They do not share the same driver. And we already know which driver we need here (no use for another livecd). It's just a matter of how and when we'll get to make it work.

----------

## Wonderwill

OK I got really far and even got alsamixer working!!!   :Very Happy:  However, mplayer now starts playing with no sound. I did configure alsamixer properly. I checked over the guide and realized that I have to idea what to do with /etc/modules.d/alsa or /etc/modules.conf. This is the example in the guide for /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

options snd cards_limit=1
```

For mine, would I just substitute snd-emu10k1 for snd-opl3sa2? Where would I put these lines? Under ALSA portion? There is a section that says GENERATED BY ALSACONF, DO NOT EDIT; and it contains the name of this module. 

Another issue is that I may have goofed up /etc/modules.d/alsa while previouly attempting to fix the sound. Can I just reset it somehow to the original state, then do alsaconf???

EDIT: Sorry I didn't mention that this was an mp3 file on a dvd i was trying to play, haven't tried files on the hard drive.

----------

## Wonderwill

KK I have some good news that pretty much solves the original question of this thread, but leaves me devoid of sound in mplayer still. 

```
cat /proc/asound/cards 
```

 now actually tells me my sound card!! I calls it a Yamaha opl3-sa23. Alsamixer is functioning, but I have yet to hear any sound from my speakers. 

Do you guys think I should start a new thread on mplayer in multimedia or assume it's still an alsa issue. Is there a way to test the sound without emerging another player? Just a quick beep or something?

----------

## padoor

if you have gone upto installing alsamixer you must hear some sound using aplay.

aplay can play only .wav sounds.

the other possible sound source is radio station.

have you installed netscape flash for firefox?

put in firefox highwaycountry.com  you can listen to country radio if your flash and sound works.

for mplayer check use flags.  include mad in it.

good luck

----------

## Wonderwill

Yes! I got the sound working in mplayer. For some reason, I can only hear it when I remove the laptop from my docking station. Maybe the sound card was being re-routed through the audio output on the station, not to the speakers on the laptop itself. Thanks everyone!!!

 :Wink:   :Surprised:   :Smile: 

----------

